

Ask HN: Best Phone Number Area Code? - jmonegro

I'm building stuff with Heroku, but am wondering which area codes work best for every body/is best generally (reputation, 'prestige' (or something)).<p>Right now I have a (202), which is form Washington, D.C.<p>I was debating between numbers from California, New York, Chicago...<p>Whast do you think?
======
samratjp
Depends on who your audience is. 404 is pretty amusing :-)

~~~
jmonegro
I know, but none where available :(

